# A & E's "Heavy"



## LalaCity (Jan 16, 2011)

A new reality show about obesity is premiering tomorrow on A & E. Thought I'd give y'all a heads up.

Here's the blurb:

http://tv.broadwayworld.com/article/AE_Premieres_Weight_loss_Series_HEAVY_117_20101214

Twenty-two individuals facing extreme life-threatening health consequences as a result of their obesity experience real life change in the new original series "Heavy," premiering Monday, January 17 at 10/9c. The eleven episode one-hour series follows two participants per episode documenting their incredible transformations during a six month treatment program.

Unlike other weight loss series, "Heavy" is not a competition or stunt, but is rooted in the incredible real life day-to-day journeys of the participants during a lengthy treatment program. In order to most accurately document these multiple weight loss journeys over the course of six months and present them individually in one hour, A&E sought out two different production companies to undertake the lengthy and ambitious filming process. The result is a never-before-seen look at the unique struggles faced by dangerously obese individuals who must learn to live healthier lifestyles and understand the root of their food addictions. Through their day-to-day struggle and the voices of their loved ones, viewers will see first hand the pain and self-doubt associated with a debilitating weight problem.

In the premiere episode, viewers meet Tom and Jodi, both 37 from Houston, TX, and learn why they are heavy and how they must reverse their lifestyles or die. Tom was the star of his high school football team, but when he dropped out his depression caused him to steadily gain weight. Now, at 5-foot-9 and 638 pounds, Tom suffers from a myriad of issues including sleep apnea, edema and the inability to sleep more than two hours. He is desperate to get his life back before he loses it permanently. Having recently suffered a stroke, Jodi, 5-foot-6 and 363 pounds, is at a critical juncture with her health. Her heaviness prevents her from keeping up with her husband and two children and from her favorite pastime, singing with her brothers in a band.

The group of 22 participants, ages 20-59, started the program between 240 and 630 pounds and collectively lost more than 2,440 pounds, with half of the participants shedding more than 30% of their body mass and losses between 63 to 173 pounds.

Participants documented in "Heavy" include: Bill, 52, a former NFL player whose crippling addiction left him homeless, and at 6-foot-3 and 443 pounds he must lose weight to get healthier and to have the chance to coach his teenage son; Debbie, 44, who at 5-foot-2 and 400 pounds, has severe health issues and lacks the self confidence to experience an intimate relationship or hold down a career; Jill, 35, a second grade teacher who is 5-foot-6 and 305 pounds must reduce her body mass if she has any of hope of getting pregnant; Johnny, at 6-foot and 404 pounds, is only 20 and faces a devastating future if he does not lose weight; Sallie, 30, who steadily gained after her father committed suicide and, at 5-foot-6 and 443 pounds, doesn't want her nine-year-old son to follow in her footsteps; Sharon, 47, who after the tragic death of her son and loss of her and her husband's jobs, needs to shed weight from her 366 pound, 5-foot-6 frame to find work and make be health for her family; Jessica, 28, who at 5-foot-2 and 288 pounds, has trouble keeping up with her kids and dreams of joining the police academy; and Ronnie, 45, who wants to marry his fianc?e but, at 6-foot-2 and 447 pounds, is too heavy.


----------



## Szombathy (Jan 16, 2011)

The billboards for this show are all over New York City. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 16, 2011)

Whats truly sad is that these people have been completely brainwashed by the media hype against fat and have put their lives on hold, waiting until they lose weight. I will never understand how grown ass adults can be so completely controlled by the crap coming out of the tv. I understand that some people have health problems that are weight related but if they would just make an effort to be active in some way a great deal of their problems would be lessened. Its just depressing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2011)

I have no issue with their desire to improve their life in whatever way they feel it needs improving - whether their health is an issue, they're emotionally/socially limited by the negative associations with size, etc, etc. 

My issue is that these shows make the majority of people believe that we're all miserable, fat, wanting to change, possibly weak of mind or will power, would take the pill, sell our soul, etc... for the chance of being thin. 

Regardless of the motivation of the people on the show, that's the overall message that will be left with viewers. 

Also, from the very few clips I've seen there's a lot of naked fat baring, which clearly I have no real-life issue with, but for the purposes of that show it seems gratuitous. These people are clearly very fat, and anyone can see that. I feel like fat people who are just trying to live their lives, and don't want that kind of scrutiny about their naked bodies are now going to feel like someone's peeked in their window - that window that they're always so careful about keeping closed. That really makes me feel bad - it's just too exposed, like everyone can see through their clothes now. I guess it goes back to the discussions we've had here about how sometimes it feels like our bodies are "more" sexual or exposed when exposed. Because we're different, and the larger the more different, when flesh is bared it seems so much more extreme than the same parts on a much smaller person. 

I don't know, those are my feelings. I don't expect to watch the show, and I don't judge it beyond what I've shared. I just don't think it will make me feel any way I want to feel, and not about the participants, just about the lasting/back ground message it sends. Same issues I have with Biggest Loser, but this one seems more "intimate" in terms of emotions as well. 

Bleh. Not loving the idea, guess that sums it up.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 16, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Whats truly sad is that these people have been completely brainwashed by the media hype against fat and have put their lives on hold, waiting until they lose weight. I will never understand how grown ass adults can be so completely controlled by the crap coming out of the tv. I understand that some people have health problems that are weight related but if they would just make an effort to be active in some way a great deal of their problems would be lessened. Its just depressing.



I agree with you that no one should voluntarily put their life on hold just because they're fat. Unfortunately the world often does its best to sideline fat people regardless. There's no denying the fact that super-size people have trouble living their lives no matter how positive their attitude. 

The classic catch 22 for fat folks is that doing everyday things costs more when you're fat but fat people earn less and thus often can't afford the premium. Plus size clothes cost more (especially business attire), you need to buy a larger more expensive car which in turn uses more gas, two airline seats obviously cost more than one ... . Then, if this were not bad enough, add the fact that its especially hard for fat folks to get hired or promoted and the problem becomes clear.

Many fat people didn't their life on hold -- they had society hang-up on them.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 16, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I have no issue with their desire to improve their life in whatever way they feel it needs improving



I despise wasted effort, it bothers me to see people try so hard to change their outsides when what really needs attention is the inside. Most people believe that changing their body will fix all of their problems because the tv tells the so. The sad fact is that even when thin they are the same person with all of the same problems. Its sad that so many will live their whole life without ever hearing that they are an acceptable and worthwhile person whether they are fat or not.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope Chad does well...an not just because he is eyecandy. Ok, I'm lying, it is because he's eyecandy.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 16, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I have no issue with their desire to improve their life in whatever way they feel it needs improving - whether their health is an issue, they're emotionally/socially limited by the negative associations with size, etc, etc.
> 
> My issue is that these shows make the majority of people believe that we're all miserable, fat, wanting to change, possibly weak of mind or will power, would take the pill, sell our soul, etc... for the chance of being thin.
> 
> ...



people do like to generalize too much. individual people handle weight differently. i hope that just maybe someone will get to throw that issue in the ring.

you know, i think the real reason for all of the exposure of fat nearly nude bodies is because the media knows there are a lot of people out there who are secretly aroused by fat people. i think its an excuse. if it were really such a turn off i don't think they would be showing it as much as they do. its as though any excuse they have they thrust a fat body out there to oggle. they just need to admit its sexy and have done with it.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 16, 2011)

If there's any good can come out of this series, I hope it's this: that 1) audiences will empathize with the struggles that very big people contend with in day to day life as their human qualities are expounded upon beyond just the scary headless fat people who spread the fearful "obesity epidemic" on the nightly news; and 2) that viewers will realize that being fat is not simply the result of being lazy, having no self-respect, or whatever denigrating traits are routinely attributed to people of size. Rather, one would hope, the series may shed light on the fact there are physiological and psychological factors quite often beyond the immediate control of people who gain a large amount of weight.

At least, one hopes.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 17, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> If there's any good can come out of this series, I hope it's this: that 1) audiences will empathize with the struggles that very big people contend with in day to day life as their human qualities are expounded upon beyond just the scary headless fat people who spread the fearful "obesity epidemic" on the nightly news; and 2) that viewers will realize that being fat is not simply the result of being lazy, having no self-respect, or whatever denigrating traits are routinely attributed to people of size. Rather, one would hope, the series may shed light on the fact there are physiological and *psychological factors* quite often beyond the immediate control of people who gain a large amount of weight.
> 
> At least, one hopes.



Yeah, I'm actually not a huge fan of this one (the psychological factors). In some ways I'd rather have people just assume I'm a lazy glutton instead of assuming that I have some deep-seated psychological problems causing my fatness. 

Do fat people have emotional/psychological issues? Hell yes. But that's because we're HUMAN. Sometimes I feel like these shows make it seem as if it's only fat people who get overwhelmed by pain, struggle with self-loathing, or run away from their problems. SO NOT TRUE! Gah.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2011)

> Yeah, I'm actually not a huge fan of this one (the psychological factors). In some ways I'd rather have people just assume I'm a lazy glutton instead of assuming that I have some deep-seated psychological problems causing my fatness.


Yeah, I'd have to agree with that.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats is the problem with these shows, we are not all one way or the other. Each fat person is an individual, just like thin people, and we each have our own strengths and weaknesses. Shows like this always try to reduce very complex issues into something that fits into their 30 minute format. It really does a disservice to both the subject and the viewer.


----------



## steved (Jan 17, 2011)

[you know, i think the real reason for all of the exposure of fat nearly nude bodies is because the media knows there are a lot of people out there who are secretly aroused by fat people. i think its an excuse. if it were really such a turn off i don't think they would be showing it as much as they do. its as though any excuse they have they thrust a fat body out there to oggle. they just need to admit its sexy and have done with it. ] 
-I agree with all of this!!

However, I didn't think from the website that it was particularly gratuitous. There were no full body shots on the site. Also, it's not a contest for losing weight where everyone has to get on a giant scale. I think the biggest loser exploits the contestants too much. Again, I agree with what was said above, people are secretly aroused, and this will contribute to the success of the show. 

Chris


----------



## Jes (Jan 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Whats truly sad is that these people have been completely brainwashed by the media hype against fat and have put their lives on hold, waiting until they lose weight. .



The 5 min. of the show I saw last night featured a man who said it was very hard for him to be on his feet for more than a few minutes at a time. Perhaps he's been 'brainwashed' (I hate to use such a manipulative word for an addiction) by depression and his eating disorder both of which have forced him to put his life on hold, while he's gained weight.

I don't make light of depression and eating disorders; these are horrible, real, things and not in anyone's imagination. But let's be honest here--a man who cannot stand for more than a few minutes and rarely leaves the house is hardly only a victim of media hype.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 18, 2011)

I watched it, and I liked it. It focused on the people, their lives, and how their weight affects their lives. It didn't show them being screamed at to "walk faster" or "keep moving" like other shows.. It showed them living a healthier lifestyle. The best part? At the end? They were still fat! That's REALISTIC in 6 months! Not show up on a stage and automatically weigh 130 lbs! 

I thought it was great, I'll be watching it from here on out.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

I worry for the female participant of last night's show as far as the rigidity of the diet she's following. She was out with friends for her birthday at a Mexican restaurant and whined that there was nothing on the menu she could eat, that it was all covered in cheese or grease (chicken fajitas would do, skip the cheese and sour cream, take half home). If this is indicative of her overall approach to her diet, I think she's likely headed for a rebound that she may or may not recover from (imo.. based on personal experience). It was just one clip though, so who knows.

The male participant's lymphedema surgery was interesting to me as someone with the condition (a mild case compared to his, but still...). I noted the surgeon who performed it seemed to be the very same doctor who did the gastric bypass procedures for several people featured on Discovery Channel programs ("Half Ton Teen" among them). I wonder if he plans to have gastric bypass eventually?

Overall, I guess I enjoyed the program. There was much there I could relate to. I know I will watch again. I've had a very self destructive eating pattern going since a couple months before Christmas, it made me pause and self reflect a bit. 

I saw no gratuitous fleshy fatty shots that I can recall. This show had a very different feel from "Biggest Loser."


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 18, 2011)

Jes said:


> I don't make light of depression and eating disorders; these are horrible, real, things and not in anyone's imagination. But let's be honest here--a man who cannot stand for more than a few minutes and rarely leaves the house is hardly only a victim of media hype.



I haven't seen the show, if a person does have medical reasons for weight loss then that is certainly their choice. What bothers me is when they take an otherwise healthy person who more than anything needs a little dose of self confidence and try to tell them all their problems are because of their size. So many people believe that the whole world would be different if they could just get down a few sizes and these shows usually support that erroneous assumption.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Last night's show's two participants each had specific health issues. Jodi (the female) had recently suffered a mini-stroke at age 36. Tom (the guy) had trouble breathing, gasping after only a few short steps, and lymphedema in his legs. Thin people can get LE and have strokes, but it can't be argued that their quality of life can't be improved or the chance of another stroke or LE worsening lessened by losing weight. It definitely wasn't a matter of "Whoa is me. I'm fat and I hate myself."

I agree, what you're describing, Brian, definitely seems the case in many of the weight loss programs on TV (has anyone seen this crappy new one with couples competing to lose weight before walking down the aisle?). Fortunately, so far not so much on "Heavy."


----------



## bigmac (Jan 18, 2011)

I only got to watch the first few minutes but one thing struck me as strange. The female (Jodi?) complained about not being able to participate in activities with her family. She's shown sitting passively while her children play. The implication being she's too fat to join in. But then in the next shot we see her walking through a store with no difficulty (she's actually moving quite quickly). Something about her claimed limitations doesn't ring true.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This show had a very different feel from "Biggest Loser."


 
I agree. I quite liked that they didn't have the fairy-tale ending like most other shows. They both looked like they felt so much better and their quality of life definitely improved. They had pretty cool trainers too. 

I too would have a hard time listening to someone talk to me about my health and exercise habits and the whole "you can do it" by a trainer that never had a weight problem, like Jodi did with her trainer, that's for sure. I'm glad they included that part.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2011)

bigmac said:


> I only got to watch the first few minutes but one thing struck me as strange. The female (Jodi?) complained about not being able to participate in activities with her family. She's shown sitting passively while her children play. The implication being she's too fat to join in. But then in the next shot we see her walking through a store with no difficulty (she's actually moving quite quickly). Something about her claimed limitations doesn't ring true.


 

Really? I don't think it's hard to wrap your head around the fact that getting up and down on a playground set or up and down off the floor to play with toys is a lot harder than walking around looking at clothes when you can stop anytime you want or find a seat. I believe her limitations full-on.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Just woke up from a nap. First thought was about my husband, wondered if he left work yet and was traveling on the icy roads about town. Second thought was WOE not WHOA. Fuuuuuuuck.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 18, 2011)

I appreciated this show for being different than the Biggest Loser. No "game" to win. Both participants had health issues they needed to tackle, and for the dude, serious serious mobility problems. They did work out quite more than is normal at the facility but it was for a week, not for months. They did the rest at home with encouragement. I related a lot to Jody, though the crying jags, yikes!

For as bad as it could have been, I was surprised and enjoyed watching them get closer to where they wanted to be. How great to see Tom walk around with ease at a little under 500 lbs!


----------



## bigmac (Jan 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Really? I don't think it's hard to wrap your head around the fact that getting up and down on a playground set or up and down off the floor to play with toys is a lot harder than walking around looking at clothes when you can stop anytime you want or find a seat. I believe her limitations full-on.



I'll agree that it can be harder to play than to just walk. I know people slow down with age and weight (I was only 23 and 240lbs when my oldest was born -- when my youngest was born I was 46 and 320lbs -- I know I'm much slower now). She may not have been able to get down in the sand with her kids but she could certainly pushed them on the swing. 

After watching the rest of the episode it still looks to me that Jodi's limitations were more psychological than physical. Looks like loosing her boat anchor of a mother helped at least as much as loosing the seventy pounds or so. At the end of the episode she's singing with her brother's band again -- something she could have done before her weight loss but was afraid to (and told by her mother she couldn't). The audience is not going to make a distinction between a 280 pound singer and a 350 pound singer (to a thin person they're both fat).

I'm glad she seems to have gotten her zest for life back. But I think its important to realize that it wasn't just fat that had taken it from her in the first place. It would have been nice if the producers had examined Jodi's relationship with her mother a little more -- I'm thinking that might have been very revealing.

That said I do think exercise is a great. Both participants were obviously feeling much better after six months of increased activity.


----------



## bremerton (Jan 19, 2011)

this is the first weight-loss show i've seen that doesn't seem anti-fat or exploitative (is that a word?) i think the point of the show is for the participants to embark on a more healthy lifestyle because at least the two on the show a couple nights ago acted like they'd be more comfortable/ happier/ be able to do more things if they were thinner and in shape. IMO, the show is about people whose weight causes a handicap to them, and are working towards a reasonable goal, not being ~thin~ or ~buff~.

and as someone else mentioned, i did notice that this show shows more naked fat bellies, etc... than shows like the biggest loser. i actually think that's a good thing because a lot of times on shows like that, they purposely don't show naked/ partially dressed fat bodies, as it's seen to be "obscene"...so i actually think that's a big step in the right direction.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 19, 2011)

Having watched part of the first episode, I would say that it is soooo much better than crap like the Biggest Loser, etc. 

Still, I feel like all the shows that feature fat people focus on how detrimental it is on their lives. And that is sometimes reality for a lot of fat people, so I'm not saying we shouldn't show that side of things. The problem is, that's the ONLY narrative that is being put out there, and that frustrates me.


----------



## butch (Jan 19, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Having watched part of the first episode, I would say that it is soooo much better than crap like the Biggest Loser, etc.
> 
> Still, I feel like all the shows that feature fat people focus on how detrimental it is on their lives. And that is sometimes reality for a lot of fat people, so I'm not saying we shouldn't show that side of things. The problem is, that's the ONLY narrative that is being put out there, and that frustrates me.



Amen. 

This isn't directed at McBeth's comment, but a thought I had as I responded above to her comment: Funny that the same night, at the same time, a new hour-long show premiered on NBC staring Kathy Bates, and I haven't seen it brought up as being a new show featuring a BBW here on the boards. I watched the first couple of minutes, but didn't see the rest, so can't comment on whether it presents a non-typical, more nuanced portrayal of fat people, but I find it curious we've so far seemed to ignore this show in favor of talking about one that presents the same narrative about broken fat people who can only begin to heal once they take on a diet and exercise regime.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Having watched part of the first episode, I would say that it is soooo much better than crap like the Biggest Loser, etc.
> 
> Still, I feel like all the shows that feature fat people focus on how detrimental it is on their lives. And that is sometimes reality for a lot of fat people, so I'm not saying we shouldn't show that side of things. The problem is, that's the ONLY narrative that is being put out there, and that frustrates me.


 

I think it's a reality for a LOT of people. Health-wise most definitely.
I do dislike the trend of fat related reality shows though. It seems we're more a target for negativity than ever and that's disturbing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2011)

bigmac said:


> I'll agree that it can be harder to play than to just walk. I know people slow down with age and weight (I was only 23 and 240lbs when my oldest was born -- when my youngest was born I was 46 and 320lbs -- I know I'm much slower now). She may not have been able to get down in the sand with her kids but she could certainly pushed them on the swing.
> 
> After watching the rest of the episode it still looks to me that Jodi's limitations were more psychological than physical. Looks like loosing her boat anchor of a mother helped at least as much as loosing the seventy pounds or so. At the end of the episode she's singing with her brother's band again -- something she could have done before her weight loss but was afraid to (and told by her mother she couldn't). The audience is not going to make a distinction between a 280 pound singer and a 350 pound singer (to a thin person they're both fat).
> 
> ...


 
People handle physical exertion differently though, right? Not everyone is capable of doing what you think they should be doing. Even if it's only in their own minds.

I think it was good to show a real emotional breakdown because the majority of people I KNOW don't choose to be seriously overweight. I think our culture of MORE MORE MORE has really promoted it and I also think over-eating can become as much of a disease as alcoholism. We shove our feelings down our throats. 

Just my opinion, folks. Don't lose your minds.


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2011)

bigmac said:


> I agree with you that no one should voluntarily put their life on hold just because they're fat. Unfortunately the world often does its best to sideline fat people regardless. There's no denying the fact that super-size people have trouble living their lives no matter how positive their attitude.
> 
> The classic catch 22 for fat folks is that doing everyday things costs more when you're fat but fat people earn less and thus often can't afford the premium. Plus size clothes cost more (especially business attire), you need to buy a larger more expensive car which in turn uses more gas, two airline seats obviously cost more than one ... . Then, if this were not bad enough, add the fact that its especially hard for fat folks to get hired or promoted and the problem becomes clear.
> 
> Many fat people didn't their life on hold -- they had society hang-up on them.



Certainly true, bigmac. This world will do it's damnedest to beat a supersized person to death in ways most people never even see!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Having watched part of the first episode, I would say that it is soooo much better than crap like the Biggest Loser, etc.
> 
> Still, I feel like all the shows that feature fat people focus on how detrimental it is on their lives. And that is sometimes reality for a lot of fat people, so I'm not saying we shouldn't show that side of things. The problem is, that's the ONLY narrative that is being put out there, and that frustrates me.





butch said:


> Amen.
> 
> This isn't directed at McBeth's comment, but a thought I had as I responded above to her comment: Funny that the same night, at the same time, a new hour-long show premiered on NBC staring Kathy Bates, and I haven't seen it brought up as being a new show featuring a BBW here on the boards. I watched the first couple of minutes, but didn't see the rest, so can't comment on whether it presents a non-typical, more nuanced portrayal of fat people, but I find it curious we've so far seemed to ignore this show in favor of talking about one that presents the same narrative about broken fat people who can only begin to heal once they take on a diet and exercise regime.
> 
> Just some food for thought.




I don't disagree with McBeth either (and thanks, McB, for the slightly painful whoa/woe rep lol ). As a supersized person struggling with weight related health issues and a loss of mobility and a weight loss effort in the last year to try to regain some of that mobility and health back, I know why I appreciate "Heavy." Why this program is good for me, I get.. as for the rest of the population, the so-called general public, I can't argue that this is good entertainment to put out there for them. I imagine they have the same sad/morbid curiosity watching "Heavy" as I have for watching the poor souls on "Hoarders" or "Intervention" (other A&E offerings). Is this good for putting a good face on size acceptance and size positivity? Certainly not, but for a lot of us, it is a reality we can relate to.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

bremerton said:


> *snip* and as someone else mentioned, i did notice that this show shows more naked fat bellies, etc... than shows like the biggest loser. i actually think that's a good thing because a lot of times on shows like that, they purposely don't show naked/ partially dressed fat bodies, as it's seen to be "obscene"...so i actually think that's a big step in the right direction.



Did we watch the same program? I disagree, there were far less gratuitous belly jiggling shots than on "Biggest Loser." I can't say that I agree those shots do anything for anyone (other than tantalize FA's who tune in for the early shows of the season for the "befores").


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 19, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't disagree with McBeth either (*and thanks, McB, for the slightly painful whoa/woe rep lol *). As a supersized person struggling with weight related health issues and a loss of mobility and a weight loss effort in the last year to try to regain some of that mobility and health back, I know why I appreciate "Heavy." Why this program is good for me, I get.. as for the rest of the population, the so-called general public, I can't argue that this is good entertainment to put out there for them. I imagine they have the same sad/morbid curiosity watching "Heavy" as I have for watching the poor souls on "Hoarders" or "Intervention" (other A&E offerings). Is this good for putting a good face on size acceptance and size positivity? Certainly not, but for a lot of us, it is a reality we can relate to.



I'm glad you took the rep in the good-natured way it was intended. I typed all this extra stuff in the rep box about how I didn't mean it in a bad way, and that we all make those funny errors from time to time and blah blah blah - but I thought, she doesn't need a half page message from me in her rep box. 

And yes - I am definitely for showing this reality that is true for a lot of fat people, especially because in this show I do feel like it's done with much more compassion and kindness than in a lot of other fat-centric shows. At least for people who are thoughtful enough not to let one fat person speak for the whole group, maybe watching a show like this may "humanize" a group of people that they may have seen as somehow less-than before watching and getting to know some stories more closely.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

I just wish there was a show that would show all sides of the fat experience. There are sick fat people, but there are also fat people who live great and fulfilling lives and who do enjoy there size. As a person who is fat more by choice than circumstance I don't like being characterized as a victim of my body any more than I do being portrayed as slovenly, gluttonous, half wit who doesn't know how to care for themselves.


----------



## LordQuas (Jan 21, 2011)

Ive seen the ads lately and it comes off as just another sensationalist reality show. I'm so tired of this kind of exploitation of obesity being so widely accepted, not to mention the fact that it gets kind of boring having the message that fat is evil shoved down my throat.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 21, 2011)

I watched the first episode. It was very emotional for me. It took me four years to be able to loose enough to feel ok about going to the gym. When Tom went on his first walk to the gym I felt his pain. He went from eating in bed to walking then to exercising all in 6 months. It took me 4 years. I did however burst into the ugly cry when Tom was able to reach down and tie his own shoe. I remember the day when I was able to tie my own shoes again for the first time in decades. I bonded with Tom instantly and I was so happy for him making this change in his life for himself. I think the show will give people hope who thinks there is no hope. It also shows that it was done without surgery. I was too far gone to do it without surgery but good for Tom. It also shows that super size people can live through surgery and not all doctors are afraid to operate on us. Having the surgery on his leg made a huge difference in his walking. I am looking forward to seeing the next episode.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> Ive seen the ads lately and it comes off as just another sensationalist reality show. I'm so tired of this kind of exploitation of obesity being so widely accepted, not to mention the fact that it gets kind of boring having the message that fat is evil shoved down my throat.


 

Take a few minutes to watch it. Your opinion might change.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 21, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think it was good to show a real emotional breakdown because the majority of people I KNOW don't choose to be seriously overweight. I think our culture of MORE MORE MORE has really promoted it and I also think over-eating can become as much of a disease as alcoholism. We shove our feelings down our throats.




I agree 100% with your *culture of more* hypothesis. There are so many people who always choose more over better. It seem that they're ingrained to think that if they just consume a little more (and not just food) they'll feel better.

There's also the related issue of the *culture of MINE MINE MINE* (like the sea gulls in Finding Nemo). There are so many people who refuse to share the wealth they've accumulated. They end up old and alone surrounded by lots of stuff or big bank accounts.

IMHO both of these issues stem from the fact that American capitalism views economic growth as more important than anything else -- thus everything that actually makes life worth living takes a back seat.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Jan 30, 2011)

For some reason these shows depict fat people as constant crybabies who are subject to spontaneous weeping and bawling when asked to lift weights or go for walks. You can even make a drinking game out of it.

This is a good show, although it has all the same idiotic scenes all these shows have, such as the dietitian (how hard can it be to become a registered dietitian?) who takes the poor dumb fatties to the grocery store and explains how to read a nutrition label and the obligatory scene where in "therapy" the fattie confronts their childhood trauma and thus, the reason they're fat.

So what do these shows teach us?

1. All fat people spend much of their day crying.
2. Fat people are fat because of unresolved psychological issues.
3. Fat people seem unable to comprehend nutrition labels.
4. Fat people work harder in the gym when skinny people shout at them. 

These shows only feed our society's schadenfreude and depict fat people in a nearly subhuman role. In fact, very often these shows have scenes where the trainers jump on top of the fatties and ride them like animals.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 30, 2011)

i was actually pleasantly surprised that i really liked the show. seems like people's personalities are rounding out since its not just one or two episodes. they have to do more to keep it interesting. that might be a part of the problem with some of the others. they are just too short to show how complicated people's personalities are or exactly why they are who they are. i have to say my high point was watching the situation where the super sized woman who was worried about a C-section have her baby successfully. all the love that surrounded her was beautiful. it was so nice to see fat people in a great relationship and not one that looks extremely unhealthy. i hope the young lady with PCOS gets what she is wishing for too. on the whole i think they are all sweet people trying to make it the best way they can. maybe they aren't perfect but then who is?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 1, 2011)

The Alcoholic Girl and Mourning Mom were both quite beautiful:smitten: which is somewhat good for Size Acceptance in the midst of the general lugubrious opprobrium.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm thinking that the majority of the 'heavy' population in the world doesn't get there by choice. The pay-site 'models' on this site and other members that have fat fetishes are really the minority, that seems to be looked over a lot here. Most people have emotional eating issues. Accepting your size and your body doesn't mean that you aren't still an emotional eater. I think it's great to be accepting and not be super-hard on yourself, but for health issues I see nothing wrong with taking control of your life. The three latest people on the show (that I watched last night) were very candid in their emotional turmoil. Their quality of life would VASTLY improve with these changes. They weren't there to win a prize. 

You can sweep it under the rug all you like. People hurt and their journeys can often be trainwrecks. Not everyone wants to eat 16 million hamburgers and take pictures of it for wank fodder. 

I was totally rooting for everyone on the show. 
Finding confidence, better health and happiness is what it's about. I didn't see one person mention how they wanted to be Heidi Klum.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure how it helps any acceptance ' movement ' to have people who are so sick and sad...no matter how beautiful some find them. The individual has to be seen, at some point...otherwise, they are just being used as pawns. Help people know they have the right to exist exactly as they are, and trust them if they tell you they want change...whatever that change might be.

The first episode had a man who was told that for his height, he should weigh something like 165 pounds. He decided on a goal of 250.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Not sure how it helps any acceptance ' movement ' to have people who are so sick and sad...no matter how beautiful some find them. The individual has to be seen, at some point...otherwise, they are just being used as pawns. Help people know they have the right to exist exactly as they are, and trust them if they tell you they want change...whatever that change might be.
> 
> The first episode had a man who was told that for his height, he should weigh something like 165 pounds. He decided on a goal of 250.


 

I think it's good to see real success stories though. And to see how hard you have to work when you get to the point of serious health issues. Any change is good change when you're fighting the issues that arose for these people. Medically speaking they are going by what they are taught regarding BMI but Dr's know that the slightest changes can make a difference.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The Alcoholic Girl and Mourning Mom were both quite beautiful:smitten: which is somewhat good for Size Acceptance in the midst of the general lugubrious opprobrium.



what are you even talking about? emoticons don't stand in for coherency, Ned.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 1, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think it's good to see real success stories though. And to see how hard you have to work when you get to the point of serious health issues. Any change is good change when you're fighting the issues that arose for these people. Medically speaking they are going by what they are taught regarding BMI but Dr's know that the slightest changes can make a difference.



Yeah, we don't disagree. That's why I mentioned the man who was making changes, but was also deciding, as best as any of us can ' decide ' exactly what will happen when we set out to make changes, what seemed like the best goal for him. That is real success, as the mindset has to be reasonable.


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2011)

My best friend has lung disease related to smoking and was overwhelmed by her doctor's order to stop smoking. Damage to our bodies is often a formula of (Intensity of abuse X Duration of abuse) that seems to work for many dangerous exposures such as chemicals, radiation, sound, and even electric shock. I told her that smoking less causes less damage and may even allow healing. Setting a realistic, doable goal seemed to help her quit completely.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, we don't disagree. That's why I mentioned the man who was making changes, but was also deciding, as best as any of us can ' decide ' exactly what will happen when we set out to make changes, what seemed like the best goal for him. That is real success, as the mindset has to be reasonable.


 
I totally agree.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 2, 2011)

Jes said:


> what are you even talking about? emoticons don't stand in for coherency, Ned.


 My left-brain is arm-wrestling with my right-brain.:blush:


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 2, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm thinking that the majority of the 'heavy' population in the world doesn't get there by choice. The pay-site 'models' on this site and other members that have fat fetishes are really the minority, that seems to be looked over a lot here. Most people have emotional eating issues. Accepting your size and your body doesn't mean that you aren't still an emotional eater. I think it's great to be accepting and not be super-hard on yourself, but for health issues I see nothing wrong with taking control of your life. The three latest people on the show (that I watched last night) were very candid in their emotional turmoil. Their quality of life would VASTLY improve with these changes. They weren't there to win a prize.
> 
> You can sweep it under the rug all you like. People hurt and their journeys can often be trainwrecks. Not everyone wants to eat 16 million hamburgers and take pictures of it for wank fodder.
> 
> ...



i think this is pretty much dead on. i wouldn't believe the porn blurbs either if i were you. even the people in fat porn aren't usually that size enlightened IRL.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it is cool A&E dedicated a show to BBWs, as they did drug users and hoarders. They seem to target "niche" areas for documentary show. Also obsessions/fears.. A&E has some great shows. They speak to our human side, about those of us with distinctions of some kind.

Its better than "Dog the Bounty Hunter" thats for sure. And Beth, Chapman's wife, is a BBW. Bad actors, they are.

Are the BBWs here not satifsfied with the show, and speak for all BBWs? Or unhappy with the BBWs chosen?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 2, 2011)

Bbw...hoarders...drug users.

Oh, heyyou...you little devil.


:happy:

Hey, how did all those fat men get on that show?!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 5, 2011)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> 1. All fat people spend much of their day crying.
> 2. Fat people are fat because of unresolved psychological issues.
> 3. Fat people seem unable to comprehend nutrition labels.
> 4. Fat people work harder in the gym when skinny people shout at them.
> ...


 
I watched the first 3 episodes and was hooked by the end of the first. I don't think that it teaches us what you've highlighted at all; in fact, quite the opposite. 

All of the people whom I've seen highlighted were facing some extraordinary obstacles, and any health issues associated with weight were only one small part of that. The emotions were clearly genuine, clearly painful, and not typically even RELATED to their weight. 

You're stretching it to suggest that the message people walk away with is that "fat people are fat because of unresolved psychological issues." I think that most of us are smart enough to understand that a great number of people are walking around with painful, unresolved baggage -- fat or thin. Some use food as an emotional crutch just as others use drugs/alcohol, religion, work, sex, exercise ... (the list is endless). Most of the participants provided numerous circumstances for their own struggles, among them food addiction. I think that most of us can relate to that, fat or thin. In fact, I was very encouraged by how humanely each story was told, and how the basic decency in these people was so very clear. They weren't just "teh morbid obese" to me. I was touched beyond words by the woman who'd lost a son to suicide. 

I have had personal experience with a nutritionist. I've always believed that I knew what foods are "healthy" as well as what clearly isn't. I was surprised by how little I actually knew (and still don't know although more to the point, I just don't care). What I do believe is that it isn't as obvious to most people as you seem to think it is. 

Finally, the fact that they cried and struggled while pushing their bodies to limits that I can't even begin to imagine ... the message that I took from that was so far from "fat people work harder when skinny people shout at them" that I can't comprehend how you could watch the same show and come away with such a cynical viewpoint. 

These are people who were shown to be fiercely determined, committed to improving their health and mobility, and they put themselves through hell in an effort to meet their own personal goals. It isn't my place (or yours) to judge whether these goals are worthwhile. What I've learned about myself, and about what makes me happy, is that the journey towards accomplishing a goal ends up being more important to me than arriving at that place. I learn about my strengths, and my weaknesses, and with each goal that I meet, the trust that I've gained in myself is invaluable. This applies to every significant change that I've ever made, the LEAST among them being weight loss. I admire the people highlighted in this show. I wish I had just half of their raw courage and determination.


----------



## wtchmel (Feb 5, 2011)

I honestly hate all these 'poor' fat people shows!! They fuckin' suck! It's always the same, society telling them 'your life sucks because your fat and it'll be waaaaay better when you're not!' They're all frackin' crying like the people from the old Richard Simmons videos. I can't stand it. I believe the majority of the people who tune into this type of show, do so in order to make themselves feel better " oh look, i'm not as fat as them!" ( i know that's what i do with the hoarder shows, i always feel that my house isn't dirty/messy at all)
Whats worse is for me, people from my job love this shit, mainly because they're all so insecure with themselves( and they're average to skinny) it makes me want to hurl!!
Okay, i'm done rambling, stepping off the soapbox..........


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2011)

wtchmel said:


> I honestly hate all these 'poor' fat people shows!! They fuckin' suck! It's always the same, society telling them 'your life sucks because your fat and it'll be waaaaay better when you're not!' They're all frackin' crying like the people from the old Richard Simmons videos. I can't stand it. I believe the majority of the people who tune into this type of show, do so in order to make themselves feel better " oh look, i'm not as fat as them!" ( i know that's what i do with the hoarder shows, i always feel that my house isn't dirty/messy at all)
> Whats worse is for me, people from my job love this shit, mainly because they're all so insecure with themselves( and they're average to skinny) it makes me want to hurl!!
> Okay, i'm done rambling, stepping off the soapbox..........




Have you actually watched the show?


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2011)

wtchmel said:


> It's always the same, society telling them 'your life sucks because your fat and it'll be waaaaay better when you're not!' ......



Are fat people such big babies that they need someone else to tell them when they feel their lives suck/things in their lives suck? 

Or are fat people mature beings who can decide for themselves when their weight, and some of its underlying causes, as well as the elements that can upset *anyone's* lives, like loss and depression, can be alleviated by making changes?

Either we trust fat people to make their own decisions, or we don't. 

Which side are you on? I know which side I'm on. ANd I'm starting to see what Supero is talking about when she brings up how some people in this community do push a victim agenda. Jesus.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Feb 10, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> Finally, the fact that they cried and struggled while pushing their bodies to limits that I can't even begin to imagine



If you can't imagine bench pressing a bar with no weights on it, the problem may be your imagination.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2011)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> If you can't imagine bench pressing a bar with no weights on it, the problem may be your imagination.



*Expand the imagination ...think Isometrics*


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2011)

The trainers might have a wee bit of a gym obsession. Eeeeeeeeee.


----------

